
Feel stuck after learning the basics? Here’s how to learn beyond HTML and CSS - bobyo
http://creativecoon.com/feel-stuck-after-learning-the-basics-heres-how-to-learn-beyond-html-and-css/
======
smt88
I cringed when I saw the domain name... "coon" is a racial slur in the US[1].

1\. [https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coon](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/coon)

~~~
bobyo
Well were not from the US

~~~
smt88
So what? You obviously want to reach a US audience. You're writing in English,
and 60% of all English speakers are from the United States.

